# Frage zu Rute und Rolle fürs Makrelenangeln



## xmehmet (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ich war erste Mal in meinen Leben (im Sommerferien)
 angeln ( Makrelen ) in Scheveningen.
 Insgesamt 2 mal war ich da.
Und hatte richtig spass.
Jetzt will ich mir ne Rute und Rolle kaufen für Makrelenangeln.
Und bräuchte eure Hilfe, beim kaufen.
Welches könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Am besten über Internet würde ich kaufen.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## namycasch (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Makrele*

Petri.

Geh in einen Angelgeschäft und lass dich beraten.

Nimm die Rute in die Hand.

Immer besser als über Internet.

Petri.


----------



## Blaupause (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Makrele*

Also da tut es jede mittelschwere Spinnrute mit 2,50 - 3,00 m Länge und einem WG irgendwo zwischen 20-70 gr! Eine 4000er Rolle drauf, mit geflochtener Schnur bis 7 kg. 

Makrelenangeln ist Spinnangeln, also das Gerät nicht zu schwer wählen, damit du ermüdungsfrei Angeln kannst. 

@Namycash: Sorry für OT, aber bei deiner Antwort frage ich mich, ob du denn Sinn eines Diskussionsforums wirklich verstanden hast....

Viele Grüße,

Simon


----------



## kaleun76 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Makrele*

Moin, 
ich fahre seit vielen Jahren in der Nordsee raus zum  Makrelenangeln und bei uns angelt man immer mit 200- 250 gr. schon  alleine wegen der Strömung.
 Da vom Boot/Kutter geangelt wird sollte  die Rute auch nicht zu lang sein, ich bevorzuge eine Länge von 2,10 m,  das reicht locker aus.
Ich kann auch keine geflochtene Schnur  empfehlen, da man über'm Wrack leicht mal einen Hänger hat und die  monofile leichter abreist.
Jeder hat da natürlich seine eigenen Vorlieben, am besten lässt du dich aber noch beraten im Angelgeschäft...
Gruß und Petri


----------



## Lippfischangler (10. November 2015)

*AW: Makrele*

Ich würde dir eine schwerere spinnrute (bis 80g) und ne 3000er Rolle empfehlen 
Mit dem Gerät kannst du auch nen ordentlichen Dorsch oder Pollack ausdrillen


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. November 2015)

*AW: Makrele*

ich hoffe das ist in ordnung wenn ich das verlinke, wenn nicht, einfach löschen.
eine sehr gute zusammenfassung für´s makrelenangeln -

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?20865-Makrele-vom-Kutter/page2


----------



## xmehmet (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Makrele*

Danke an alle,
die geantwortet haben.
Kann kaum abwarten bis die Saison anfängt!
Überlege mir schon den Angelschein zumachen!


----------

